# question bête, comment fait on un diez ??



## Lucas (9 Septembre 2004)

Chuis en 1ère année d'IUT informatique et on a commencé la programmation en C, mais voila sur mac et avec apple works (en traitement de texte) je ne trouve pas le diez (vous savez celui de la musique ou que l'on trouve sur un clavier téléphonique, je le dis au cas où je l'écrirai mal). pourriez vous me l'indiquer svp.
C'est dingue mais en IUT info on dirait que le mac n'existe pas, ça commence à être saoulant, le prof  de systèmes a dit que l'idéal pour nous serait d'avoir windows 2000 pro.... et mac os x alors :rateau: ?


----------



## simon (9 Septembre 2004)

Lucas a dit:
			
		

> Chuis en 1ère année d'IUT informatique et on a commencé la programmation en C, mais voila sur mac et avec apple works (en traitement de texte) je ne trouve pas le diez (vous savez celui de la musique ou que l'on trouve sur un clavier téléphonique, je le dis au cas où je l'écrirai mal). pourriez vous me l'indiquer svp.
> C'est dingue mais en IUT info on dirait que le mac n'existe pas, ça commence à être saoulant, le prof  de systèmes a dit que l'idéal pour nous serait d'avoir windows 2000 pro.... et mac os x alors :rateau: ?



Perso sur mon clavier suisse-français, le diez se faite de la manière suivante: alt+3 = #
Maintenant sur un clavier français ??


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Septembre 2004)

Lucas a dit:
			
		

> Chuis en 1ère année d'IUT informatique et on a commencé la programmation en C, mais voila sur mac et avec apple works (en traitement de texte) je ne trouve pas le diez (vous savez celui de la musique ou que l'on trouve sur un clavier téléphonique, je le dis au cas où je l'écrirai mal). pourriez vous me l'indiquer svp.
> C'est dingue mais en IUT info on dirait que le mac n'existe pas, ça commence à être saoulant, le prof  de systèmes a dit que l'idéal pour nous serait d'avoir windows 2000 pro.... et mac os x alors :rateau: ?



Bonjour,

Cela peut dépendre du clavier, mais sur mon Mac  c'est Maj+@ (la touche en haut à gauche du clavier)

Sur Windows c'est "Alt GR" + "3"

Cordialemeny


----------



## Gallenza (9 Septembre 2004)

sur les mac azerty il semble bieen que ce soit maj+@ ....mais utiliser appleworks c'est dément!!!
c'est un logigiel de TRAITEMENT de texte, alors qu'il te faut un EDITEUR de texte.
Emacs et Vi en mode console sont installés par défault sous Panther, si tu veux un mode graphique downloade les Emacs ou Vi pour OS X carbonisés.


----------



## clampin (9 Septembre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> sur les mac azerty il semble bieen que ce soit maj+@ ....mais utiliser appleworks c'est dément!!!
> c'est un logigiel de TRAITEMENT de texte, alors qu'il te faut un EDITEUR de texte.
> Emacs et Vi en mode console sont installés par défault sous Panther, si tu veux un mode graphique downloade les Emacs ou Vi pour OS X carbonisés.



Moi, en ligne de commande je préfère pico... j'ai jamais réussi a me servir ni d'Emacs ni de vi convenablement alors que pico, en 5 minutes et hop, je savais l'utiliser sans problèmes....


----------



## heliotrope (11 Septembre 2004)

salut 

Pour connaitre toutes les combinaisons de ton clavier tu peux dans les preferences systemes/international activer le visualiseur de clavier ainsi lorsque tu appuies sur la touche shift, ctrl ... tu decouvres les caracteres qu'ils permettent d'activer.

pour faire apparaitre le visualiseur affiche le menu saisie dans la barre de menu 

en esperant que cela te sera utile


----------



## Gallenza (12 Septembre 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Moi, en ligne de commande je préfère pico... j'ai jamais réussi a me servir ni d'Emacs ni de vi convenablement alors que pico, en 5 minutes et hop, je savais l'utiliser sans problèmes....


Je ne critiquerais pas ton choix, avant d'utiliser Vi j'utilisais exclusivement pico dont je pense l'ergonomie extraordinaire (et oui c'est possible pour un soft en mode texte), puisqu'avec son menu on peut l'utiliser sans rien y connaitre....cependant il est normalement l'éditeur de texte du gestionnaire de mail pine, et n'est donc par orienté prog (g pas cherché mais à priori la coloration syntaxique et la complétion des noms de variables j'ai jamais fait marcher ça sous pico).


----------

